# I have  older Montgomery Ward Hawthorne, and want to know more about it



## roscoenr (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi I'm new to the forms here and I just received an older Montgomery Ward Hawthorne bicycle and do not know much about it. From what i have found it looks like an early 60s to me but I do not know. This is the first classic bike I have had. The only number I could find was on the lower frame by the back tire, JL71447. Any information that you can offer would be greatly appreciated. I am trying to decide on selling or keeping this bike, the more I see it the more I want to keep it and restore it but do not know where to began or if it is worth it. Thank you all in advanced for your help.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm shocked no one has responded to you yet!

Montgomery Wards never built their own bikes. They had them built by other manufacturers and were then badged as Wards Hawthornes. Yours looks like it was built by Murray or JC higgins. I'd say closer to JC Higgins, that doesn't look like a Murray number.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 8, 2010)

Yours is a Snyder built bike from the mid-late 60s. The chainring is similar to Murray's but has triangular cutouts around the center, instead of Murray's oval holes. Snyder's main brand name was Rollfast, distributed by the DP Harris co. Here's my Rollfast from the same era. 


There hasn't been any decoding of Snyder's serial numbers aside from some prewar ones, so a specific year isn't possible. Most of these have that 'SE' stamp too, I think it might stand for Snyder Enterprises, but don't know for sure. They closed down in 1976, and sold their tooling to Emory in Florida.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 8, 2010)

I thought that was a JC Higgins ring? Oh well. Try looking in some Wards catalogs or ads.


----------



## roscoenr (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you both for your input. I think I am going to keep this bike she is nice. Is eBay the only place to find parts for these or can I locate them elsewhere. Again thank you both.


----------



## Monark52 (Oct 8, 2010)

I had the same bike not long ago that i cleaned up and sold. It rode nice. Good luck with your project.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 8, 2010)

I have those grips I think, let me know if you want them. I've crushed off some stuff, but trying to sell as much as I can. I don't have time or money to pour into the hobby anymore. I have a car to fix, Eagle Scout rank and other crap.


----------



## roscoenr (Oct 9, 2010)

What would the value be on this in the present condition and reconditioned?


----------



## partsguy (Oct 10, 2010)

Value and selling price are two totally different things, just want to say.

Like it is, about $30-$50 roughly. Reconditioned (full strip down, repaint and replace restoration), about $90.

I suggest you clean it up and only fix what needs to be fixed (basically a minor resto). Go over the chrome with some rubbing compound and some 00 or 000 steel wool. SOS pads work great too (use with water)! Buff the paint with some rubbing compound or polish and WATCH THE LETTERING AND DECALS! Post some good, bright, clean pics of the progress if you decide to do this. I can't see the pics that well, they look a little dark. But this may be better for the bike and your wallet.


----------



## Monark52 (Oct 10, 2010)

Monark52 said:


> I had the same bike not long ago that i cleaned up and sold. It rode nice. Good luck with your project.




 They are good riders but you won`t make any money on it if you`re going to sell. I bought this one dirt cheap because it was in good shape and all it needed was a good cleaning. I spent a week on and off cleaning it and repacking all the bearings.

I sold it on Craigslist for $65.


----------



## roscoenr (Oct 10, 2010)

thank you all for your help. it will take me a while to fix up trying to remodel house right now so i will try to post some pitchers when it is done.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 12, 2018)

Montgomery Ward department stores did not offer Sears Robuck brand items such as J.C. Higgins sporting goods.


----------

